# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hello

## Wee Gordon

hello im from 
www.world-of-digital.com 
and im happy to help  :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

welcome to fish forums

----------


## Brandon

welcome to Fish Keeping Wee Gordon,

do you have any fish ? please add them to the gallery if so  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nemo

yea maybe a lil goldfish in a bowl will do mate :0

----------


## Gary R

Hi there 
wee Gordon 
nice to see you over here m8

Regards Gary

----------


## Wee Gordon

thanks for the warm welcome

----------

